
Nvidia  GPU Cloud - abhshkdz
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/gpu-cloud/home/
======
dharma1
This is really interesting, though it seems like some kind of container play
primarily to simplify GPU workloads anywhere - local and cloud.

There is little mention of their plans to build their own GPU data centre -
though they must already have one for their cloud gaming offering.

NVidia could likely destroy AWS and Azure for GPU instances since they have
GPU HW for cost price. I wonder how they are going to walk the fine line
between cloud GPUs and cannibalising their own hardware sales - this feels
like a dipping their toes in the water. I expect pricing to be only slightly
below AWS.

[http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-launches-gpu-
cloud-...](http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-launches-gpu-cloud-
platform-to-simplify-ai-development)

------
noahmbarr
Interesting play vis-à-vis commoditized hardware offering from AWS/EC2.

If they have a differentiated and/or significantly more powerful offering,
this could chip away at the status quo...

------
dang
This looks like a signup page. The 'announcement of an announcement' category
is off topic here; there's no harm in waiting for the stack to pop.

------
vizzah
Signup/Subscribe button isn't working in latest Firefox

------
lostmsu
The page does not actually tell what is it.

